# Young pigeon runs around by won't/can't fly



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello everyone,
My friend had a young pigeon on her roof garden. It came down with part of a flock of pigeons and fed with them, but since, hasn't flown off. Its been there for 3 days and just hides amongst her plant pots. I caught it (though it was dodging between the pots to avoid me). I spoke gently and slowly picked it up, checked for injury - none. Wings, perfect. Fully fledged but obviously quite young still. Feet were dirty but good working order. No growths in the beak. 
Doesnt go around in circles like PPMV, not ruffled nor sad, no real evidence to suggest illness or injury. Poops initially a little watery and mustard colour but since then, perfect formation and colour and eating drinking and standing in the water pot in an attempt to bathe. It flaps one wing but not the other. Decided it best that it be caged, for safety, for a few days. The cage is a small dog cage so ample room. Little one stands on a rock, is brought in for the night and (weather permitting) out for daytime, so it can still see and hear the rest of the flock. Any ideas please? North East England.
Gems


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... the "one-wing flapping" is the suspicious part... pictures?

Pidgey


----------



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

*Little Pigeon won't fly*

Sorry, its living at my friends house the other side of the country away. I live in the North East. I was just visiting. I thoroughly checked it over. When I spread its wings, individually, each wing was perfect and folded back normally. It showed no signs of distress and made no noise. It's bright and alert and a phone call this morning told me that its eating well, drinking and bathing. 
Just wondering if it wasnt quite ready to leave its nest but followed the adults then didn't have the confidence to fly off with them. Could that be a possibility?
I've only ever dealt with sick or injured birds, two of which I've had for 7 months or so. One with PPMV (fully recovered but still occasionally stands with his head upside down) and the other having been chased by a raptor. I released that one 3 months back, she fed with the garden ferals then when they flew off, she flew over the back wall and walked around to the front door. When I went out, she walked in!!! I think they're with me for the duration and I'm as happy with them as they are with me. Pats pigeon confuses me though.
I should have taken pics whilst I was there but didnt. I've asked Pat and she can take them but doesnt know how to send them. Bless her.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is your friend on Facebook?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*facebook info: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm *


----------



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

*Little pigeon won't fly*

Hi John,

Sadly no, she isnt on Facebook. At 70, she only has her phone.
She is keeping in touch with me giving regular updates.

She keeps parrots and cockatiels so is very 'birdy'. Between us we've rescued, fixed and released many birds. This little one is just different in that nothing seems to be wrong, but something is.

I'll let you know what the update is in the morning and ask if she can get somebody else to send a photo.

There seriously is nothing evident though. Its just a very healthy looking, little black pigeon and is young. Even its weight was good.

Gemma


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had pigeons--young ones--that did not fly right away and were slow learners but eventually flew with time. I had one man bring a racing pigeon to me in a box and said that it does not fly. It took seven or 8 months to even attempt to fly but it did. I have heard that if something is hurt in the tongue area or mouth--maybe bumping something with its beak it might temporary lose interest in flight. Let us know and hope it flies soon.


----------



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

*Little pigeon won't fly*

I really appreciate the last message C Hert. Thank you. I did check her mouth for cancer or injury and there was nothing evident but she may have crash landed and knocked herself.
I've just rung my friend and she says she's let her out of the cage and she's running around the plant pots again but feeding well, pooping well, drinking and bathing and just being a pigeon. She's perfectly safe on the rooftop garden and has the company of all the other birds (feral pigeons, sparrows, robins, great tits etc.) There are feeders hanging, nesting boxes and pots and trays with food and water everywhere. Later, when the pigeons go off to roost, if little one is still there and not flown off, she'll go back in the cage and be brought in for the night. 
We know she doesn't have an illness and if she needs long term 'board and lodging' she'll have it.
I'll let you know each day, if there are any significant changes.
Thank you all again.
Gemma


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for watching over the little one, if the bird is trying to use the wings, and one is not working like the other, then it should be taken to an avian vet for further examination (or a pigeon knowledgable rehabber).*


----------



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Skyking, I've spoken to an Avian vet who helped me with one of my ferals. Sadly he's too far away for either of us to travel to but says patience and TLC are very important.

Lack of confidence with the young ones can take time.

We know she's feeling good in herself through what she's eating, drinking and passing, also that she's bathing so this is her resting time. This afternoon she was sunbathing. She can't come to any harm where she is and will be well fed. As I said previously, she has the company of the rest of her flock and they are always there.

If it looks like she isnt thriving, or indeed is struggling, I will contact the vet again.

Thanks again.

Gemma


----------



## littlegem (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update.

I spoke to my friend yesterday and little pigeon is doing well.

Her cage is put into the garden every morning and brought in when the big pigeons fly off to roost. By then, little pigeon has explored the garden, eaten, drank and bathed with the bigguns then puts herself to bed. She just gets back into her cage, hops up onto the rock and waits for the cage to be taken back inside. She needs no handling at all and we believe that once she's got her confidence back she'll just fly off with the others.

All good as far as we can see.

Gemma


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very glad to hear the little pigeon is doing well.


----------



## Roohollah (8 mo ago)

littlegem said:


> Hello everyone,
> My friend had a young pigeon on her roof garden. It came down with part of a flock of pigeons and fed with them, but since, hasn't flown off. Its been there for 3 days and just hides amongst her plant pots. I caught it (though it was dodging between the pots to avoid me). I spoke gently and slowly picked it up, checked for injury - none. Wings, perfect. Fully fledged but obviously quite young still. Feet were dirty but good working order. No growths in the beak.
> Doesnt go around in circles like PPMV, not ruffled nor sad, no real evidence to suggest illness or injury. Poops initially a little watery and mustard colour but since then, perfect formation and colour and eating drinking and standing in the water pot in an attempt to bathe. It flaps one wing but not the other. Decided it best that it be caged, for safety, for a few days. The cage is a small dog cage so ample room. Little one stands on a rock, is brought in for the night and (weather permitting) out for daytime, so it can still see and hear the rest of the flock. Any ideas please? North East England.
> Gems


Dear friend 
I also have a pigon that can't fly for months, he can't fly since he born, I checked everything and I couldn't find any problem with his wings. He only walks, and eat and drink. If you find any solution tell me,


----------



## silencer.1987.gh (8 mo ago)

littlegem said:


> Hello everyone,
> My friend had a young pigeon on her roof garden. It came down with part of a flock of pigeons and fed with them, but since, hasn't flown off. Its been there for 3 days and just hides amongst her plant pots. I caught it (though it was dodging between the pots to avoid me). I spoke gently and slowly picked it up, checked for injury - none. Wings, perfect. Fully fledged but obviously quite young still. Feet were dirty but good working order. No growths in the beak.
> Doesnt go around in circles like PPMV, not ruffled nor sad, no real evidence to suggest illness or injury. Poops initially a little watery and mustard colour but since then, perfect formation and colour and eating drinking and standing in the water pot in an attempt to bathe. It flaps one wing but not the other. Decided it best that it be caged, for safety, for a few days. The cage is a small dog cage so ample room. Little one stands on a rock, is brought in for the night and (weather permitting) out for daytime, so it can still see and hear the rest of the flock. Any ideas please? North East England.
> Gems


Kindly build a loft and keep it as a pet.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Roohollah said:


> I checked everything and I couldn't find any problem with his wings. He only walks


Does he flap his wings at all?


----------



## Roohollah (8 mo ago)

Doves Witness said:


> Does he flap his wings at all?


 Yes , but when he has to flap, I practice him. He is not intrested in flying at all


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

That's very unusual. Are you able to determine if the bird's vision is poor? If you set food in front of him, does he go directly to the food?


----------



## Roohollah (8 mo ago)

Doves Witness said:


> That's very unusual. Are you able to determine if the bird's vision is poor? If you set food in front of him, does he go directly to the food?


Yes he sees . He eats like other birds, one thing is obvious is he didn't grow well enough. his dad and mom didn't feed him when he was a baby , another pigeon feed him. He is more tiny than other pigeons, it can catch him easily, he's not going to escape or run and unable to fly


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Perhaps it is merely due to slowed development and he will eventually take flight. Does the bird have any symptoms of illness?


----------



## Roohollah (8 mo ago)

Doves Witness said:


> Perhaps it is merely due to slowed development and he will eventually take flight. Does the bird have any symptoms of illness?


No , I have to wait some weeks and see what's going on... thanks for your help.


----------



## Roohollah (8 mo ago)

Roohollah said:


> No , I have to wait some weeks and see what's going on... thanks for your help.


+989137195838 here my what's app no , I can show you video clips of him


----------

